# JESUS IS COMING AGAIN



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

If all the effort for fishing and hunting seasons that come and go was was put into being ready for Christs return, what a joy it would be .I know by Gods grace alot of my fellow 2cooler freinds are saved by his blood .But as I ponder this morning on Gods will we must share the gospel more importantly than tides, baits ,wind direction, lunar phase, depth, color of baits ,deer feed, feeder set ups and so .It is a free plan of salvation and set up by our creator not man .Lets roar like a lion and not purr like a cat tell someone Jesus saves today before its too late I am .


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Totally agree.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I just saw this post and something came to mind about getting ready for the seasonal hunt. I am reading a book I got for Christmas and it talks about all the warnings that are given when storms approach. Hurricane, Tornado, Ice, etc, etc, and that many don't heed the warnings. Just like the story of Noah in the Old testament. If only people would heed the warnings that God gives us in the bible. I see and listen to so many friends and people that are more concerned about their 401Ks' and if they will have enough $ when they retire then where they will spend eternity. I will make an extra effort to talk about salvation to my friends and familly, just remember Eternity is a LOOOONG time, better know where you will spend it.
Thanks for the post.

Pods


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm reminded of a similar story that has been in the paper for the last couple of days. I'ts about Deepwater Horizon that blew out last spring. That rig had all the redundant safety systems onboard to tackle a kick of that magnitued. It's crew had all the training to handle emergencies like this and come to find out, "They waited too late". Too late to sound the emergencey sirens, too late to shut down the pumps and too late to close the BOP's.

People in life have a choice right now to except Jesus Christ as their Lord and Saviour. You can then relax and live your life in a Christ like manner knowing where you'll spend eternity. Salvation is the key to a happy life here on earth and it's all there for the asking.

If you wind up waiting you just might not make it in time, you maybe "Too Late"

Roger


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Roger said:


> I'm reminded of a similar story that has been in the paper for the last couple of days. I'ts about Deepwater Horizon that blew out last spring. That rig had all the redundant safety systems onboard to tackle a kick of that magnitued. It's crew had all the training to handle emergencies like this and come to find out, "They waited too late". Too late to sound the emergencey sirens, too late to shut down the pumps and too late to close the BOP's.
> 
> People in life have a choice right now to except Jesus Christ as their Lord and Saviour. You can then relax and live your life in a Christ like manner knowing where you'll spend eternity. Salvation is the key to a happy life here on earth and it's all there for the asking.
> 
> ...


Where in the bible doe's it tell us we have a choice?


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Romans 11:5 Even so then at this present time also there is a remnant according to the election of grace.

Election which in the Greek means "ekloge" It's definition is

Divine selection

So it's nothing you do its something through His grace!


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Agree BK


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

It's through his grace but it's up to you to take that first step...... Nobody is twisting your arm to follow Christ.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

wow we celebrated the Lords supper again tonite and I come home to see these replies on here from you guys what a awsome God we serve.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

The Holy Spirit ripped my arm off beat me in the head with it and it was nothing I did. It was the HOLY Spirit in me. I didn't choose anything or make the first step.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Night-Fisherman said:


> The Holy Spirit ripped my arm off beat me in the head with it and it was nothing I did. It was the HOLY Spirit in me. I didn't choose anything or make the first step.


I take it your are more of a calvinist. It is very sad that christians attack each other b/c one doesn't think the same way. The truth is that all throughout the bible God did give people choices, yet HE was still in control.

God gave Adam & Eve the choice to take from the tree of knowledge.
God gave the people in Noah's time to repent, yet they chose not to.
God gave Pharaoh the choice to let God's people go, but he chose to enslave them.
God gave Jonah the choice to go preach His word, yet Jonah chose to run.
God gave the disciples the choice to follow Jesus, and they chose to.
God gave they people who crucified Jesus a choice, and they chose to kill him.
God has given many many many people choices all throughout the bible to either choose HIM or choose HIM not.

Now we can not save ourselves, but we still have a choice to allow God to save us through the grace of Jesus Christ. We are saved by faith through grace and not of our works.

Just think how great it would be if you spent the amount of energy you use in defending a man-made philosophy like calvinist into just proclaiming the gospel of Christ to a lost and dying word and only calling yourself a christian!!!

I have some of my unsaved workers who see christians attacking other christians all the time about doctrinal issues that really don't amount to a hill of beans other than to show the world we enjoy fighting with each other. This really has bothered me for the last few years that there are 2 main groups of christians who attack other christians about minor doctrinal issues. And, if you try to show them scriptures that disprove their man-made philosophy, they get hostile.

Just makes me sick that this is now happening on here @ 2coolfishing. I used to go to some christian forums, but at least one of them was ran by some jaded people and when you posted scriptures that disproved their beliefs, they would ban you.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Night-Fisherman said:


> The Holy Spirit ripped my arm off beat me in the head with it and it was nothing I did. It was the HOLY Spirit in me. I didn't choose anything or make the first step.


Also, you may not have made the first step, but you did choose. Yes the Holy Spirit does the convicting and tries on everyone, but once He convicted your heart of the need of salvation through Jesus Christ, then you choose to accept that free gift.

I wonder what the lost 2coolers on here thinks about this thread now that we have one acting this way towards other christians? Something to think about!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I just realized that I had no choice in my previous to responses b/c God is controlling me totally to the point HE is typing this!!! Brother, this is making me sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to here from you brother atcfisherman hope you are well .Isaiah 58:11The Lord shall guide thee and satisfy thy soul.When Jesus comes back all will have made there choice already than its too late He JESUS is my King.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> Good to here from you brother atcfisherman hope you are well .Isaiah 58:11The Lord shall guide thee and satisfy thy soul.


Thanks brother!!! Been doing fair. My mother-n-law is still in the hospital, but is now out of the coma and is talking and moving in the bed. We hope to get her rehab starting tomorrow and hopefully with God's help, she can be on her feet in a couple of weeks and then can resume her new chemo.

If the new chemo works, then that will be a blessed miracle. If it doesn't, then she has chosen to go into hospice b/c she is one saved mother-n-law who knows the savior and knows she will be going to heaven when she passes. But, we still would like her to stick around many more years, yet we have to trust in God for everything.

Thanks for the kind words and will talk later. Sorry about the prior replies to this thread, but I am totally sickened by 2 groups of christians who do nothing but argue with other christians and make all christians look bad.

Have a blessed week!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Amen through him all things are possible.Phi 4:13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me .Together we win brother keep in touch.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Night-Fisherman said:


> The Holy Spirit ripped my arm off beat me in the head with it and it was nothing I did. It was the HOLY Spirit in me. I didn't choose anything or make the first step.


lol......


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry I hit a nerve ATC! No I'm not a Calvinist or due I study anything about him. But I do believe in Election. I am a Christian. I don't believe the Baptist way of thinking is working either "just bring them in and get them saved" and we wonder why Christianity is the laughing stock of America now. Being a Christian is not only just on Sunday it is a way of living! I just don't like everyone just always giving people false hope! All will not be saved!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Night-Fisherman said:


> Sorry I hit a nerve ATC! No I'm not a Calvinist or due I study anything about him. But I do believe in Election. I am a Christian. I don't believe the Baptist way of thinking is working either "just bring them in and get them saved" and we wonder why Christianity is the laughing stock of America now. Being a Christian is not only just on Sunday it is a way of living! I just don't like everyone just always giving people false hope! All will not be saved!


First off, I appologize how my previous responses came across. I don't often get my feathers in a ruffle, but I have dealt with extreme calvinist and extreme COC and all they did was attack, be aggressive and refuse to see other scriptures that refute some of their beliefs.

Now as for the baptist, I totally agree with you that they like to get them in, save them and leave them. I do not agree with this. The baptist church I go to has been changing for the past 10 years since your new pastor has been here. We believe in discipiling once a believer is truly saved. However, baptist tend to believe in the once-saved-always-saved, which I am on the fence about. 

The bible points out several places to "be on guard" or "do not drift away", etc and I have known people to do that. For example, one of our youth years ago was a "devoute christian" who went on summer mission trips to other countries to witness to the lost. He graduated HS and then went to ATM and got his accounting degree. He is now a full blown atheist and mocks christians. How can he still be saved? 

There are many points that I do like about the COC as they follow the bible on some points very well. However about the musical instrument issue is one of my big problems. If COC people feel they need to worship God w/o musical instruments, then I respect that and am glad they are following their convictions. It is not a salvations issue.

However, even though there is no evidence in the NT that the christians in ACTS did use instruments, there is also no evidence where Christ or anyone else said not to use them. If this was a major issue to Christ, he would have said to not use them b/c he knew that they were used at that time with the Jews from OT days.

Also, given that the disciples and Christ probably didn't carry around any musical instruments, they I understand why they probably did use them. They used what they had at the time, which was just their voices. But, again, Christ never said to not use them, nor did He say to use them. That boils down to a personal choice.

Another topic is about baptism. Even though I am a baptist, I struggle with how many baptist churches have someone come down the isle, say a prayer and say they are saved and then wait weeks to months to baptise them. IMO, they should be baptised then.

Anyway, we can talk later if you want via emails or PMs, as long as it isn't an attack.

Even though we go to different christian churches, I do know we are brothers in Christ and we need to show the world that no matter what church we may attend, that CHRIST IS THE ONLY ANSWER for salvation.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> First off, I appologize how my previous responses came across. I don't often get my feathers in a ruffle, but I have dealt with extreme calvinist and extreme COC and all they did was attack, be aggressive and refuse to see other scriptures that refute some of their beliefs.
> 
> Now as for the baptist, I totally agree with you that they like to get them in, save them and leave them. I do not agree with this. The baptist church I go to has been changing for the past 10 years since your new pastor has been here. We believe in discipiling once a believer is truly saved. However, baptist tend to believe in the once-saved-always-saved, which I am on the fence about.
> 
> ...


It's just all you ever here is GOD IS LOVE......yes he doe's love his people but at the same token he is a GOD of wrath. The music issue well......when the music is longer than the sermon there is something wrong with the music other than that I personally don't have a problem with music. However if you listen to music that you used to listen to before you were saved and it brings you back to "old memories" than I would think that would be bad music. But music is not one of my convictions. I personally don't get caught up in "religion" I am just a Bible believing GOD fearing Christian.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Night-Fisherman said:


> It's just all you ever here is GOD IS LOVE......yes he doe's love his people but at the same token he is a GOD of wrath. The music issue well......when the music is longer than the sermon there is something wrong with the music other than that I personally don't have a problem with music. However if you listen to music that you used to listen to before you were saved and it brings you back to "old memories" than I would think that would be bad music. But music is not one of my convictions. I personally don't get caught up in "religion" I am just a Bible believing GOD fearing Christian.


I totally agree that too many people and preachers focus only on God's love. And while His love is greater than any other love and he even demonstrated this by sending Jesus to die for us, He is also a wrathful, jealous God who wants His people to worship and OBEY Him.

For the music, I agree about listing to secular music like I used to back in my youth and early 20's before I was saved. I still listened to is for a few years, but then was convicted that I only needed to put holy, biblical, worshipful music in my ears. Thus is why I only listen to Christian music.

I remember being the lead singer in a rock band after high school for 3 years and we played all the secular rock music. The music was great, but I knew deep down in my heart that the message was wrong. I probably knew that b/c I was under conviction.

Anyway, have a blessed evening and we can talk later!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, as much as I love the worship music and often use it outside of church to worship my savior, I fully understand it when the music is long and the sermon is a sweet short 10-20 minute "don't step on toes" sermon.

I want to hear biblically based sermons, not topical issue sermons that are a quick 3 useless points. Anyway, have a blessed evening.


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

thank GOD that HE placed in the heart of someone to warn us about getting caught up about all our fishing, hunting,& all the other things and to tell people about the saving GRACE of JESUS


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

51 King said:


> thank GOD that HE placed in the heart of someone to warn us about getting caught up about all our fishing, hunting,& all the other things and to tell people about the saving GRACE of JESUS


Very true!!!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

ATC, are you sure we are not kin? ....lol


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Saw a bumper sticker that said "GIT RIGHT OR GIT LEFT"


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

51 King said:


> thank GOD that HE placed in the heart of someone to warn us about getting caught up about all our fishing, hunting,& all the other things and to tell people about the saving GRACE of JESUS


Amen here are a few scriptures that will help you shore up that quote...

Proverbs 11:1 A false balance is abomination to the LORD: but a just weight is his delight.

Proverbs 20:23 Divers weights are an abomination unto the LORD; and a false balance is not good.

There has got to be a balance in everything we do!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Night-Fisherman said:


> Amen here are a few scriptures that will help you shore up that quote...
> 
> Proverbs 11:1 A false balance is abomination to the LORD: but a just weight is his delight.
> 
> ...


I also read this as to be honest with other people. Tipping the scales in your favor is frowned upon.

Lev 19:36 
Dt 25:13-16

To support my thoughts.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

woodlandsboy said:


> I also read this as to be honest with other people. Tipping the scales in your favor is frowned upon.
> 
> Lev 19:36
> Dt 25:13-16
> ...


Nice comparisson between old testament and new testament!


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

I just stumbled upon this thread. Here are just a few thoughts to ponder:

The second coming of Christ - it will come when the people start doing the works that Christ did. So it is not a waiting game but a realization game. Even Jesus said we will do the same works that he did and even greater works, when we realize that God is inside of us and we have access right within ourselves. My own self can do nothing but God within will do the works.


----------

